# What would its offspring be?



## MollyLue9

So the way this is gonna work is someone is gonna post two animals wether they just write it or put a picture of the two. And the next person puts what it would be called. Then they ask what the next combination would be. For example, I would say: cow and dog
Next person: Dow. What's a cross between a tiger and a lion

And so on and so on.

I'll start us off, what's the cross between a great Dane and a Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## ThreeHavens

The Nigerian Dane.

What would be a cross between a turkey and a deer?


----------



## newbygoatmama

a nigereat dwane with the names or
a doat or gog for type lol

the second one is a durkey or deerkey lol


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

A Turkeer

What would be a cross between a Elephant and a Dolphin?


----------



## GTAllen

Dolphant

I learned this one on here: sheep and a goat is a geep still waiting to hear how the roasted geep tasted.

frog and a turtle?


----------



## kiddoe

A frurtle.

What's a cross between an aardvark and a gazelle?


----------



## shibby7

A Gazark.

What's a cross between a hippo and a giraffe?


----------



## milkmaid

Girrapotamus.

Lizard and mouse


----------



## shibby7

A Mouzard.

A lion and a pheasant.


----------



## JaLyn

A leasant
Cross between a baboon and a giraffe?


----------



## MOgoatlady

A goon!
what is a cross between a koala and a platypus?


----------



## shibby7

A Koalapus.

A moose and a bear?


----------



## groovyoldlady

A giboon! What's a cross between a mink and a chicken?


----------



## newbygoatmama

a minken
what is a cross of an alligator and a chicken?


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

A Alliken

What's a cross between a frog and a chipmunk?


----------



## shibby7

A fromunk! 

A dog and a cat?


----------



## Tayet

A Cog!

A squirrel and a zebra?


----------



## caprine crazy

Squibra!

A snake and a lizard?


----------



## goathiker

A Snizard

A Guinea Pig and a Rabbit


----------



## shibby7

A Gabbit Rig.

A hawk & a donkey?


----------



## Paige

A ******! 

A Pit Bull and a Capybara.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Pit Bara

What is the cross between a Squid and a Honey Badger?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Squidy badger

A cross between a poodle and a cockatoo?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

Poodatoo

Cross between a Zebra and a Gopher.


----------



## akitasrock12

Liger

Tiger and lion!!!!


----------



## goathiker

Cross between a Zebra and a Gopher.

A Gobra Hehe


----------



## emilieanne

What would be the cross of a fishey and a goat??


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A goash 

A cross between a manatee and a moose?


----------



## emilieanne

PiccoloGoat said:


> A goash
> 
> A cross between a manatee and a moose?


Meoooosh. Lol 
Cross between a duck and a giraffe?


----------



## Abra

Duckraff or Giraduck


Cougar and a Chicken..???


----------



## kiddoe

A garken!

A ferret and a penguin?


----------



## MollyLue9

Fenguin! Donkey and a Dolphin?


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A donkphin!

A giraffe and a koala?


----------



## RedGate

Oops


----------



## RedGate

PiccoloGoat said:


> A donkphin!
> 
> A giraffe and a koala?


Girala?

An elephant and a llama?


----------



## Goatzrule

laphant
Horse & moose.


----------



## MollyLue9

a morse. 
a duck and an otter?


----------



## emilieanne

Dotter. 

Bee and a cow?


& Molly, whatcha doin on TGS, shouldn't you be at school?!(;


----------



## christinajh

A Beow 


A monkey and a ferret


----------



## Delilah

Onkeret lol!

A pigeon and a boer


----------



## PiccoloGoat

A boergeon 

A goat and an alpaca


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

boergeon - sorry, writing at the same time! Funny we thought of the same thing though...

algoata

A turtle and a pig


----------



## NyGoatMom

a boergeon


----------



## NyGoatMom

LOL....a moth and a buffalo


----------



## PiccoloGoat

That was too funny  

A mothallo

Horse and a lamb


----------



## oxhilldairy

Holabors!!! 

Alpaca and a wolf


----------



## Goatzrule

alolf
Pig and Duck


----------



## Abra

Puck or Dig. LOL

Monkey and Beluga


----------



## Goatzrule

beonkey
Lama and cat


----------



## Abra

Lamcat

Eagle and Gecko


----------



## Goatzrule

Gegle
Dog and Fish


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A fog, dish, or lol a dogfish
A guinea hen and an okapi


----------



## Goatzrule

goknea
Horses and bunny


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A bunorse or a hunny
A gerbil and a markhor


----------



## christinajh

Merbil 


Bee and a squid


----------



## goat luver 101

Squee

giraffe and a mouse


----------



## happybleats

girouse 

alpaca and a emo


----------



## MoKa-Farms

happybleats said:


> girouse
> 
> alpaca and a emo


emo or emu?
emo= Almo
emu= Almu

A donkey and a horse.. oh wait that would be a mule.....
ok, a mule and a chicken


----------



## Delilah

Muken

A dog and a bird


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A dird or a brog
A rabbit and a goat


----------



## Goatzrule

raog
dog and eagle


----------



## Delilah

Dogle

A rooster and a hen


----------



## MoKa-Farms

..... a baby chicken
A shrimp and a dog


----------



## Delilah

MoKa-Farms said:


> ..... a baby chicken
> A shrimp and a dog


Oh duh!! I feel stupid now sorry lol! I can't believe I didn't realize that lol!

Dimp
A frog and a walrus


----------



## Goatzrule

frowals
bug and cat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Bat

Tortoise and Elephant


----------



## Goatzrule

Tortephant
Zebra and fish


----------



## Huff_farm

Zebrafish? There is a real fish called that..

Kiwi and ocealet sp? Ocealet is a desert cat.


----------



## Goatzrule

kowealet
owl and pig


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Powl or Owig
A wildebeest and an elephant


----------



## Goatzrule

wildelephant
horse and sheep


----------



## Abra

Shorse
Or Horeep! 

Hippopotamus and a Blue Whale..?!?!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Hippowhaleamus

A kudu and a lion


----------



## Abra

A Kudion! 

A grasshopper and a fruit fly? LoL


----------



## Axykatt

A fruithopper!

A gecko and a musk ox.


----------



## Goatzrule

Gusk ox
butterfly and pig


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

Horse and cow


----------



## horsesgoatsforlife

Horse and cow


----------



## usamagoat

how

pigeon and a rat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

rageon

rabbit and frog


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Rabog
or
Frabbit
Raccoon and a beaver.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Beacoon

Goat and Praying Mantis.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Praying Goat

A duck and a zebra


----------



## goathiker

A Dubra

A Spider and a Hummingbird.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Spidingbird

A ewe and a buck


----------



## Scottyhorse

euck 

(pronounced yuck LOL) 

Jellyfish and Ox


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jellyfox

A seahorse and a stork


----------



## goathiker

A Sea Hork

An ant and an elephant


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Antaphant

A weasel and a ferret


----------



## MollyLue9

A feasel. Lol. A deer and a mink


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A deenk

A kiwi (yes it's and animal) and a sugar glider


----------



## Texaslass

What's a sugar glider?? 

A kigar glider 
A sugwi klider


I saw one earlier on this thread that was: what a cross between a chicken and an alligator, (somebody said alliken) but I wanted to say a chilligator, lol.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> What's a sugar glider??
> 
> A kigar glider
> A sugwi klider
> 
> I saw one earlier on this thread that was: what a cross between a chicken and an alligator, (somebody said alliken) but I wanted to say a chilligator, lol.


It's kinda like a flying squirrel... They're super cute!!!!

You forgot to post to animals!


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, what's a cross between a snake and a rabbit?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Umm.. A snabbit!!! Lol

A fish and a Muscovy (duck)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Moscovish

Wolverine and a Chihuahua

My sister has sugar gliders


----------



## Texaslass

A chilverine. It would give me chills! A spider and a cat


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A spat? :ROFL: Cider....?

Pig and a rhinoceros


----------



## Texaslass

A pigoceros
a dog and a geep


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A geog

A Hephalump and a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Texaslass

:ROFL: a hephasaurus rex or a tyrannolump
You forgot to say the other one could be a geeg or a deep. :lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Sarah you forgot to say two animals again!!! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Hahaha, yeah, sorry! I'm trying to work out while checking this at the same time, lol. 
Umm, a Griffin and a bagder!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A Braffin, or a griffger, or a briffen.

A firefly and a screetching beetle


----------



## Texaslass

A screeching firtle, a freeching flytle 

an eel and a guinea pig


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, goodness that cracked me up! :ROFL:

Umm.... thats a tough one.... a eelinea pig, and guinea peel, a gineel pig.

A mammoth, and a cricket


----------



## Texaslass

Cracked me up too, lol! :lol: A crimmoth, a mammet or a macket


A chinchilla and a goldfish


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

a chinchilfish, a golchilla, a chillafish, these are hard!

A golopagos tortoise and a skunk!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A golapagunk skortoise ??? Haha gunk!!! 


A parakeet and a Komodo Dragon


----------



## goathiker

A Dink 

A Guinea Pig and a Guinea Hog


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A guinea pog or a guinea hig

A gorilla and a chihuahua


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A Chiuhilla
A pig and a red winged blackbird.


----------



## Texaslass

A red winged pigbird

A Great Dane and a parrot


----------



## Emzi00

A Great Parrane

A Komomdo Dragon and a Mourning Dove


----------



## Texaslass

A mourning dragon, a mourning drave, a Komodo drove

Lol, the last one coulda been a Great Pane :ROFL:

An ostrich and armadillo


----------



## Emzi00

An Ostridillo, an Armarich 

A horse and a donkey


----------



## Texaslass

A ******, or a donse

A Pegasus and a shrew


----------



## Emzi00

Or a mule Lol haha

Pegarew, a shregasus

A carp and a muskie


----------



## Texaslass

Duh, a mule! :doh: lol
A carskie, or a musp

A gecko and a reindeer​


----------



## Emzi00

A gendeer, a reincko

A caribou and a walleye


----------



## Texaslass

A wallibou, or a ribeye! :lol:

A squid and a cassowary


----------



## Emzi00

A cassuid, a squiwary

A tiger and a lion


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Liger

A kangaroo and a sloth


----------



## Emzi00

A kangloth, or a sroo

A beta and a sturgeon


----------



## NubianFan

A beturgeon


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A donkey and a butterfly


----------



## Texaslass

A butter key or a donkerfly :laugh: 
A mare and a stallion :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

A foal :lol:

A buck and a doe


----------



## Texaslass

A kid, a doeling or a buckling LOL

A Minotaur and a seahorse


----------



## Emzi00

A minohorse, or a seataur lol

A mermaid and a sheep


----------



## NubianFan

a gorgeous fluffy woman
a teradactyl and an eggplant


----------



## Texaslass

A sheemaid, a mersheep, or a shermaid, lol

A grasshopper and a mockingjay


----------



## Emzi00

A freak of nature :lol: 
An elephant and a black bear


----------



## Texaslass

Oops posted at the same time! Are vegetables allowed? :lol:


----------



## NubianFan

LOL they are in my world, you can never go wrong with veggies!!


----------



## Texaslass

Well to answer both,

A teraplant or an eggdactyl
An elebear


A dog and a koala bear


----------



## Emzi00

Yes you can, they disgust me, fruit are much better :lol:


----------



## Texaslass

I agree.


----------



## russellp

A Shih Tzu and a Bulldog, compliments of "Dumb and Dumber"


----------



## Emzi00

A koalog, or a dear

A rabbit and a hare


----------



## NubianFan

Sir jumps a lot
a car salesman and a walrus


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A walrus salesman or a walrus car! 

A hippocampus and a blast ended skrewt (Harry Potter)


----------



## NubianFan

NubianFan said:


> Sir jumps a lot
> a car salesman and a walrus


The answer is actually my exboyfriend!!! LOL


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A blast hippocampaskrwet
Katy Perry and a goat


----------



## NubianFan

A PerryGoat, you can milk it and get blue milk
Ummm
A Rottweiller and a shelled amoeba?


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A shelled rottmeoba


A turkey and Beyonce


----------



## Texaslass

A Beyonkey :ROFL: :slapfloor:

A kitten and a jackalope


----------



## NubianFan

a Car Jacker
A wingless fly and a hairless cat?


----------



## Emzi00

A wingless cat, or a hairless fly :lol:
A sheep and an elephant


----------



## NubianFan

An Eleeep
a mouse and a Galapagos turtle


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A malapagos Tousle

Nikki Minaj and a donkey


----------



## NubianFan

MinaNonkey

a 9 banded armadillo and a toucan?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

toumadillan

Taylor Swift and a dragon


----------



## NubianFan

Either a dragon with blond hair and too many boyfriends
Or a drama queen with heartburn...
or if you are going the traditional route a SwiftDragon T
a dragonfly and a ostrich


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A ostrichfly or a dragstritch or a... Ostdragstritchfly  Lol

A pelican and Nemo


----------



## NubianFan

Pelimo

the Wamping willow and a hedgehog


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The whomping hedgehog  lol of a whomphog

Buckbeak and a blast ended skrewt


----------



## NubianFan

Blast Skrewt Beak 

The taco bell dog, and morris the cat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

The taco Morris dat

A pickle and a jellyfish


----------



## Texaslass

A picklefish

A ninja and Chuck Norris


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Ninja Norris  lol

Uhh... 
A turtle and Justin Bieber


----------



## Texaslass

A hideous beast

Hannah Montana and a jellyfish


----------



## NubianFan

Ummm a baboon?

Chewbacca and baby bop


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Jelly Montana (She used to be pretty. Then she killed her hair. No she is Hannah Monugly.)

Katy Perry and a pig

(Btw, did you know her cat is named kitty purry? Lol weird famous ppl)


----------



## MollyLue9

Katy piggy hehe

Brad Paisley and a horse


----------



## Texaslass

Bores paisley Brad horsleyA bird and a grasshopper


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A bird hopper or grird ??? Lol

A worm and a rhinoceros


----------



## Emzi00

A rhinorm haha
A Sarah and a Lacks


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A larah or lacah of sarie (I'm assuming u meant Lacie??? [my friend and I {Sadie and Sarah} used to call each other this  lol])

A Emma and a Sarah


----------



## Emzi00

Yes I was referring to Lacie, 
An awesome person  
a white tailed deer and a black tailed deer


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A damnation-spotted-tailed deer 

A Dalmatian and a Rottweiler


----------



## Emzi00

littlegoatgirl said:


> A damnation-spotted-tailed deer
> 
> A Dalmatian and a Rottweiler


Damnation? Hahaha :ROFL: dirty mouth much :slapfloor: 
A dalweiler

A Aussie and a Border Collie


----------



## Texaslass

The perfect pet!! 

An Emma and a Billie


----------



## littlegoatgirl

emzi00 said:


> damnation? Hahaha :rofl: Dirty mouth much :slapfloor:
> A dalweiler
> 
> a aussie and a border collie


ahahahahahahahahaha rofl rofl rofl rofl


----------



## Texaslass

Now you forgot to do two animals, Sarah!


----------



## Emzi00

The perfect combination  I love my baby 
A Sarah and a Breck


----------



## Texaslass

A girl and her buddy 

A Breck and an Ella


----------



## Emzi00

Beautiful quad doelings 
A Lacie and shipping for animals


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Brella... Or a umbrella Lol

Hot sauce and a zebra


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Beautiful quad doelings
> A Lacie and shipping for animals


Ooohh, that would be awesome! I've hardly dared hope for more than two, but I can dream, can't I?

A happy lady with new goats!


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You forgot again Sarah!!!! Maybe it's a Sarah thing, lol 

A zebra and hot sauce


----------



## MollyLue9

Zot Sauce. Hot zebrauce. Lol

Potatoes and frog


----------



## Texaslass

frogatoes lol, sounds like "frog ate toes"

a salamander and a tarantula


----------



## Emzi00

A taramander lol
A gecko and a velociraptor(sp.)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A galapceraptor or velocicko

A moose and a flying squirrel


----------



## Texaslass

A flying squoose :laugh:

A mad hatter and a whirling dervish


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A mirling datter or a whad hervish lol

A seahorse and an iguana


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> A mirling datter or a whad hervish lol
> 
> A seahorse and an iguana


:ROFL: bahaha ha! Made me laugh out loud!

A seaguana, or an iguahorse, lol last one sounds like a sneeze

i...i...i...iguahorse!!!

A gator and a rabbit


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A gabbit of a rabbator

Lol a cockatoo and a crocodile


----------



## Texaslass

a crockatoo or a cockadile

a Scottish fold and a lemur


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A folded sclemur of a Scottish foldmur

A Nigerian dwarf and an elephant


----------



## Texaslass

Ummm, something not-so-extraordinary-size-wise?
lol a dwarf elephant or an, oh, wait, I get it, an African elephant!! :ROFL:

a rainbow fish and a toad


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A rainbow toad or a warty fish lol  

A turkey and a pig butt (BACONNNNNN)


----------



## Texaslass

I don't know! Lol

A Billie and the perfect buck


----------



## Emzi00

$$$$$$

Ella and an amazing perfect buck


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha ummm a mediocre goat???


A Mountain goat and a chick


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha ummm a mediocre goat???
> 
> A Mountain goat and a chick


HEY!! Ella's not that bad! Lol, no you're probably right. I can't wait to earn enough money to get some awesome goats with great genetics for milk, temperament, AND conformation!

A chaot, or a mountain chick

A goose and an ibex


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha, I'm only joking!  i love Ella!!! 
A goos-ex(had to separate, made an innapropriate word kinda...) or an iboose


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A mealworm and a Persian cat


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> Haha, I'm only joking!  i love Ella!!!
> A goos-ex(had to separate, made an innapropriate word kinda...) or an iboose


:ROFL: well, fortunately I'm too sleepy to get what word it was, but it still made me laugh!

HA!! It is a Sarah thing, now you forgot! Lol

A mole and a giraffe


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Lol a mirraffe or a girole


A Persian cat and a mealworm


----------



## Texaslass

Eewww!! Uh, a Persian worm? 

A giggle and a snore (that's what I'm about to do)


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Eewww!! Uh, a Persian worm?
> 
> A giggle and a snore (that's what I'm about to do)


A gore (lol) or a sniggle lololol

A sneeze and a cough


----------



## Texaslass

A sniggle! That's it, that's what I'm doing right now, even as I log off! :lol:

A ceeze, or a snough


----------



## littlegoatgirl

You forgot again!!! It MUST be a Sarah thing!!!


----------



## Texaslass

It is.


----------



## littlegoatgirl

or is it  ???


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A penguin and a dog


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A pog or a denguin


A tortilla and Sasquatch


----------



## Texaslass

a torsquatch or a Satilla

a clownfish and a walking stick


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A clown stick or a walking clown

Pizza and a cow


----------



## Emzi00

Yummy! lol
a dog and a cat


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A dat or a cog or a dot (lol) or a cag

A balloon and a goat


----------



## Texaslass

a boat or a galloon, or a goat that very badly needs to be milked! lol

a hot dog and a guinea lol don't know where that came from


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Haha a hot guinea or a guinea dog

A runner duck and sandwiches


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Duckwich, sandrunner, ruckwich?

A velociraptor and a mongoose


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Velocigoose vongoose monraptor mongoopter


A T-Rex and a Cobra


----------



## goathiker

A Rexbra or a Co-T-Bra or a snake with legs

A Mouse and a Venus Fly Trap


----------



## Texaslass

A Venus mouse trap or a mouse-fly-trap

A pickle and a mean old goat


----------



## londonmae

A really cute critter


----------



## Texaslass

Lol, I was thinking a sour faced goat :lol:

A spider and a fly


----------



## NubianFan

flyder

a velociraptor and double trouble...


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes! Run for your life! Lol

Lacie and red bull + some coffee and beer


----------



## Emzi00

Oh gosh! Well, the end of the world! :lol:
Babette and me


----------



## Texaslass

Ummmm, a happy couple? Lol

Me and tons of money :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

LOTS of very nice fancy Nigerians :lol:

Lacie and some very nice Nigerians


----------



## Texaslass

Little goats with huge udders! Lol

Buck stink and the smell of my brothers' room


----------



## Emzi00

Naaaaasty!!! lol

Me and a driver's license + a pickup


----------



## Texaslass

Comin' to see me! 

An alligator and a goat


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Comin' to see me!
> 
> An alligator and a goat


 Well, in order it would be: Sarah, Sarah, Lacie, Katelyn 
an alligoat, a goatigator
A crocodile and a turtle


----------



## Texaslass

Oh, that would be cute! A crocaturtle or a turcadile

I thought you were going to go see Lacie first, actually.


A fish and a lobster


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> Oh, that would be cute! A crocaturtle or a turcadile
> 
> I thought you were going to go see Lacie first, actually.
> 
> A fish and a lobster


 A fibster :lol:
Nooo, I'd have to swing by you first, Lacie is awesome and all, but you're pretty darn amazing!
a mini stud and a mare


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A mini mare! 

Emma and I, + coffee and LOADS of sugar!


----------



## Texaslass

Yikes again! Don't drive up to my house like that! I wouldn't let you in! :lol:

A dinosaur and a merman


----------



## NubianFan

A very identity confused amphibian

Chocolate cake and bacon?


----------



## Emzi00

NubianFan said:


> A very identity confused amphibian
> 
> Chocolate cake and bacon?


Reptile*


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> Reptile*


:laugh: I don't know the diff, actually! Lol


----------



## Emzi00

Byccombe said:


> :laugh: I don't know the diff, actually! Lol


What?! Well.. an amphibian is like a frog or a salamander, slimy smooth skin, a reptile has scales, like a snake or a lizard


----------



## NubianFan

Emzi00 said:


> Reptile*


 *wiggle eyebrows* but Merman is an amphibian, dinosaur is a reptile, in this case the amphibian overrides the reptile because a merman is a mystical creature and mystical creatures ALWAYS carry the dominant genes. 
Okay now that THAT is settled 
A fruit bat and a Lady GaGa


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A very scary creature

Me, a drivers license, and coffee, driving up to Sarah's house!


----------



## NubianFan

A good time for me to stay off the roads in Michigan! LOL

A luna moth and a kangaroo


----------



## Texaslass

littlegoatgirl said:


> A very scary creature
> 
> Me, a drivers license, and coffee, driving up to Sarah's house!


Up?! I thought you were north! Lol


----------



## Texaslass

Emzi00 said:


> What?! Well.. an amphibian is like a frog or a salamander, slimy smooth skin, a reptile has scales, like a snake or a lizard


My turn to be embarrassed.


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> My turn to be embarrassed.


An amphibian means it lives part of its life in the water, frogs, toads, salamandars all those things are hatched from eggs laid in the water and live for some time like a fish as a tadpole in the water, then they later develop lungs and live on dry land. That is why amphibious vehicles are vehicles that drive on land then can turn into a boat. Reptiles live their entire lives on land.

A frog and a whooping crane


----------



## NubianFan

Byccombe said:


> My turn to be embarrassed.


An amphibian means it lives part of its life in the water, frogs, toads, salamanders all those things are hatched from eggs laid in the water and live for some time like a fish as a tadpole in the water, then they later develop lungs and live on dry land. That is why amphibious vehicles are vehicles that drive on land then can turn into a boat. Reptiles live their entire lives on land.

A frog and a whooping crane


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Byccombe said:


> Up?! I thought you were north! Lol


I mean like up the drive  but realized that it sounded that way after I sent it, just too tired to fix it!


----------



## Texaslass

I was just kidding!

Thanks, Leslie! Of course I learned that long ago (yes, I'm old, double trouble! Thank you!) , just never could remember.  we don't have many reptiles OR amphibians round here. Just a few toads and the occasional grass snake.


----------



## Texaslass

A whooping frog or a crog

A deer and a rattlesnake


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A dattlesnake or a reer
Algebra and Emma


----------



## MollyLue9

Algemma!!! Lol


----------



## MollyLue9

A thermos and a goat


----------



## Texaslass

A coffee drinking goat?

A duck and a Nubian


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A Nuduckian
A bee and a bird


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A beird or a biree

A pickle and a sausage


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Gross.... a pausicklege?
A dog and a canary


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A danary or a cog

A sea cucumber and a starfish


----------



## usamagoat

cucufish! hahaha 

chicken and boer? hehehe :thinking:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A chore! Haha or a bicken 

A snail and an alpine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Snalpine, ail ?

A foxface rabbitfish, and a lemur


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Foxface lemur, labbitfish lemur fish???

A tired Sarah and a bed


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A Said?

A rock, and a piece of yarn


----------



## usamagoat

a yock:wahoo:
a stingray and eagle


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

A Eagray, a Steagle, an Ingal.

A toenail, and a fork


----------



## littlegoatgirl

A tork or a fornail or a forknail

A kid (goat) and peanut butter


----------



## usamagoat

deanut kutter

alien and nubians


----------

